# Racing at my House



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

This Saturday (3/6) us HOGITS (HO Guys in the Shed) are meeting again. Come one, come all. Plan on getting together around 10 am. Race til everyone gets tired. Drag strip, oval tracks, road course - 6 tracks total. Bring your cars. TV is now set up & working. 
If you need directions let me know we're just off highway 61 8 miles south of Hannibal, MO.
Email me w/ questions or such. Hope to see you here.

Later,
fordcowboy


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

*Hogits Carter Member*

I can hardly wait! See ya Saturday.:wave:
hojoe


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Lendell, don't forget to post pics.  I do get a laugh when you call your race place a shed. 
Most sheds are about 10 x 10. Your building is many times that, probably the footprint of a house.
Have a great day! :thumbsup:


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

Where's the race report? And all those pictures you took? I sure had a good time as allways. Can't wait to do it again.
hojoe


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Here's the pics Joe.

The cop car on the left is mine, the one on the right is HOJoe's. The Bandito is HOJoe's. It's cast in metal flake resin, it's one of Dragula's bodies. The police van is one of Dash Motorsports bodies that Joe made into a 4 wheel drive conversion. 
Joe is walking back toward the camera, Nick is on the far end placing a car on the track. Notice the elevated curve near Nick's hand. Ron is on the left side closest to the camera.
The cars seem to go better around this tight curve once I elevated it. The other 3 seemed to like it better. We started about 10 am & quit about 3 pm. I didn't realize it til later, that we didn't even stop for lunch. Kelly usually fixes lunch for us.
I finally won a race on my track. And everyone else one at least once. We did some trading & selling. We watched the truck races. It was another successful day of racing in Ralls County. We'll probably be getting together in a couple of weeks. Anyone interested in coming is more than welcome to come spend the day w/ us. 
--fordcowboy


----------



## H.O. Slotrods (Jan 30, 2009)

what type of cars do you guys mostly run? i think i just might make it down next time.like to try a differant track and drivers. find out how out classed i really am. do you know what date are you thinking of yet?


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

We run everything, but mostly tjets. The next time we get together will probably be 3/20. But thats up to fordcowboy, It's his place.
hojoe


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

Lendell, some weekend we won't be playing basketball and Nathan and I will make the trip to your slot car heaven!

gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## CTSV OWNER (Dec 27, 2009)

I'd have to get a airplane ride to make it for the races 


Dave


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

HO Slot rods - Joe is right, we mostly play around w/ tjets. We're open to suggestions. Plan on getting together March 20th. So if you have your favorite car & controller, bring it with you. 
Leroy - Just get a hold of me (or HO Joe) on the board & we'll make a race day.
Goosechicken - They have this big airport in St. Louis. Just tell me your flight number & I'll come pick you up. Since you're flying in you're allowed to spend the night. We can even eat at Bob Evans.
--fordcowboy


----------



## H.O. Slotrods (Jan 30, 2009)

hey fordcowboy looks like the 20th is going to work out for me.told the guys that i race with about it last night and a couple of them are thinking of going to if that is ok.are you still planning a 10 am start time?


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Hey ho slotrods you have pm from me. Lendell


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

Hey, save a spot for me. Sounds like the driver stations are filling up. I can't wait. See you Saturday!
hojoe


----------



## mahorsc (Mar 26, 2008)

hey fordcowboy
why dont you boys come see me may 1st and race with us
plane ride is about $200 bucks from stl you can stay with me it would be sleeping on couch or floor though

if not i will be in you area the week of augs 9th we have to get togeter in the middle of the week 

and i will be kc the 16thto 18th of july for there MEAT race


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

HO Slotrods: Are you guys still coming this Saturday?? I need to get my phone number & directions to you. I sent you a Private Message.


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Kevin,
Don't think you'll be seeing me May 1st. But yes, we can plan on August here. And it'll be BBQ weather then. Can you send me some info on the July 16 -18 MEAT race. I wouldn't participate, but it might be fun to come watch. 
Later,
fordcowboy


----------



## mahorsc (Mar 26, 2008)

*Meat*

The MEAT in the Middle" is on at Hotracks on 07/16/10 to 07/18/10
MAHOR-ECHORR Annual Tournament



The first annual "MEAT in the Middle" (MAHOR-ECHORR Annual Tournament) will be held at Hotracks in Independence Missouri (www.hotracks.us) on the weekend of 07/16/10 to 07/18/10. This is an opportunity for racers from both Coasts to join the KC racers for some racing, eating and drinking!! We will have a G-jet IROC, a random Team event and possibly 2 individual events during the weekend. We will be giving away sponsor prizes, plaques and have some real Bar-B-Que going on in the parking lot throughout the weekend. I am also going to try to get some collectors to have some stuff on hand outside. The entry fee will be $30 per racer for the weekend; this will include all races, practice time and eats.

Here is the tentative schedule and format for the weekend:

Friday 07/16/10 – Store opens at 9 AM for open practice.

7:30 PM – G-jet IROC on track to be determined.

Team captains and Co-Captains will be selected for Saturday's event (I will pick the captains and co-captains with the help of the local guys to make sure there are no stacked teams)

Saturday 07/17/10 – Doors open at 8 AM

9:00AM – Team draws (entrants will be randomly seeded on 10 teams, number of members on the teams will be determined by total entrants, then we will randomly assign co-captains and then captains to the teams)

9:30 – 11:00 – open practice for all teams.

11:15 am – Team racing starts – 10 lap races with points to determine winner 

1 PM – 2PM – Lunch break

2 PM till – finish team event

Awards and Party!!! 

Sunday 07/18/10 – Doors open at 10 AM

11 AM - Individual race(s) start, top 20 move up to a MAHOR style bump race, others go to consolation races on other tracks.

Awards and Party!!

I am hoping we can get as many racers from both side of the country to come out and enjoy a KC style event and Bar-B-Que.

Stay tuned for updates…….

Hiram


----------

